# Hansgrohe has had a failure



## Kolenvall (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello. 
This leaking surprised me becuase it is hansgrohe fuacet. What could happen to this hot water flexible eyeliner. 
The little of the story: The fuacet has worked for 2 years. I screwed up the female screw of the hot water flexible eyeliner of the faucet two month ago after leaking.
Today i have substituted the fuacet because of the leaking in the circle of hot water pipe shown in the photo below. Pay attention to the gap in the circle.
There is a water heater in the system and two faucets in the system. The pressure valves of this firm are regulary leaking. But there was no any bucket under this valve. Could the valve spoil the eyeliner?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hate leaky eyeliner.


----------



## Kolenvall (Jan 11, 2014)

i would hate too but in our country they usually burst. 70 % of damages are owing to bursting of flexible rubber eyeliners in our country. So it is a luck in this case.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you referring to the braided "supply lines" as eye liners? I understand the different terminology we use in different countries, let alone different states. Are you saying the leak was coming from the compression nut shown in your pictures?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

They are selling Hansgrohe at Costco now...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> They are selling Hansgrohe at Costco now...


Yea, but how about the eye-liners? ;-) ;-)


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with my no superbowl ring yankee friend, what's an eye liner?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> i agree with my no superbowl ring yankee friend, what's an eye liner?


lol!


----------



## Kolenvall (Jan 11, 2014)

Eye liners meant those hoses connected straight to the faucet


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Umm because it's German parts made in Europe if you over tighten the supply when installing it sometimes this can happen( also I have never heard eye liners used like this before.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Same here ,never heard the term "Eye Liners". Have heard of the braided supplies blowing out. That was when they first came out with them. You were suppose to hand tight and 1/4 turn more. I work in araea's that have 175#'s . You think I am going to feel comfortable with something 1/4 turn more than hand tight ? dhal22- They may be called the NY Giants,but they play in New Jersey and they won the Super Bowl in 2011,2007,1990,1986 !!!!


----------



## mirwin88 (Nov 14, 2013)

So has it been cleared what exactly an "eye liner" is? I'm still lost.


----------



## Kolenvall (Jan 11, 2014)

I meant flexible connection.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

HonestPlumb said:


> dhal22- They may be called the NY Giants,but they play in New Jersey and they won the Super Bowl in 2011,2007,1990,1986 !!!!


He was referring to mccmech, a philly fan.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks chonkie for clearing that up. Never thought of the fact because he lived closer to Philly, he was an Eagles fan. I just assumed he was a Giants fan. My one track mind !!


----------

